# Coming to Kelowna!



## digger (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I have worked in construction around the Globe all my life but now I have decided to settle down! I have two young children Oliver 6 and Molly 18 months, my wife is a very keen horsewoman and we have visited Canada a few times and came to the conclusion the Okanagan was for us along with our two dogs and one horse, I persuaded her to keep it to one!!! I have been accepted by the BC PNP and have a job lined up with EMIL ANDERSON CONSTRUCTION we are just awaiting the visas from London, I am currently Head of the Civils Division for a company in Lagos Nigeria and cant wait for the visas so I can get the hell out of here!!!!!!
Anyway thats a brief intro about me and my family and I hope I will get some answers to a few queries we have.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Congrats on getting your PNP through a local construction company! 

Welcome to the forums... and an advance welcome to the Okanagan Valley


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello digger and welcome to the site.

We will try to answer your questions so when you're ready send them on.


----------

